# Timing of IUI



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

AF arrived today,which is official test day,14 days since IUI,think I will talk to them about the timing of it.

I had ov pains on day 16 and a + opk,so I went in the next day and had it done,could this have been too late,does anyone know?

Thanks,onto round two!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Struthie

Sorry to read the bad news.  It's such a dissapointment after everything isn't it    I think you are right to be concerned with the timing of basting.  Everything you read and hear appears to suggest that it is better to have the   there before ovulation.  This makes sense as we know that they live for a longer period of time than the egg.  Do raise it with the clinic and see what they say.

Good luck for your next round.  I hope it brings your dream come true very soon.

H xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Holly,I will call them today.
Hope things are ok with you?
xxx


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Struthie, this personal experience may or may not be of any help, but....

I had 6 actual IUIs in total (i.e. 6 cylces that got as far as insemination). I was successful on the 6th cycle, which was a completely natural cycle (no stims or ovulation inducing drugs, unlike most of the previous cycles). 

I'm sure my actions were completely unnecessary, but as the time of ovulation approached, I tested twice a day for the surge, so that I could more acurately pinpoint when the surge actually started (I managed to miss it once and ovulated and the IUI was cancelled - so really wanted to get a better handle on it for my own sanity!).  

I detected a faint surge in the evening, and rang the clinic the next morning (the ov kit showed a stronger indication in the morning).  I was booked in for an early IUI the following morning.  After the IUI I spent the rest of the day in bed with a pillow parked under my backside - probably unnecessary too, but it made me feel like I was doing something useful.

I remember feeling that the timing made sense to me, whereas on previous cycles, the timing didn't make a lot of sense to me (but then again, I'm no expert!).  As test day approached, I felt pre-menstrual so assumed it hadn't worked, but on test day, I was amazed and shocked to see a faint line appear.  Unfortunately I miscarried at 6/7 weeks and have since gone on to IVF.  

Infact I tested negative today (2nd IVF - did unofficial test, will do official test on Friday - thought I'd let myself down gently), and feeling at a loss about whether IVF will ever work for us, and now feeling tempted to go back to natural IUI as at least I conceived with it in the end.  I'm sure this feeling will pass.

Good luck with your next cycle.

Georgie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Georgie 
I will try that then maybe!

Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## loobs (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, just to let you know that I got pregnant last time with DIUI after ovulating. I has my pos surge and arranged to go to the clinic the same day (becasue I always ovulate really soon after the surge). When I got there I told the nurse that I was sure I had already ovulated as I'd had tummy ache early in the morning. She said she could scan me first which she did and yes, the egg had gone. She said to insem me anyway as the egg would hang around for a day. I agreed and got pregnant from that cycel (and went onto have the most beautiful girl in the world!). I guess there are so many reasons each cycle why treatment might not work - I read this week that 40 % of eggs miss the fallopian tubes altogether! Still, to err on the side of caution you could have the insem done twice. I'm pregant again at the moment. This time I surged, had insem the same day, went for a scan the next day and the egg was still there so they insemd me again, and I got pregnant. It doesn't hurt to do it twice! Good luck. Thinking about you.Loobs


----------

